# 12hp Briggs with Strange Hole



## JD100 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hello. I'm rebuilding a aluminum B&S 12hp horizontal and its has this hole located beside the valve springs I have been told its and oil return but It looks like a drill bit was used and Its a bit too high. It portrudes through that crankshaft chamber. Any responses will appreciated.
Thanks JD100


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

.........Pictures!


----------



## JD100 (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm working on that Tractor Beam got a bit buisy today pics tommorow.


----------

